
Canada to Silicon Valley’s international talent: ‘We want you’ - JSeymourATL
https://www.sfchronicle.com/hdn/hrlm/p/callback.html
======
eigenspace
As a Canadian who will likely end up working in tech when I finish my PhD and
really would rather not moving to the USA, Canadian tech firms are going to
have to compensate employees more if they want to siphon talent away from
Silicon Valley.

They don’t have to offer the same levels of compensation as SV, but they’re
going to have to offer a lot more than they are currently.

~~~
ksaj
I clicked to comments to make that exact point.

Most of my gigs have been international because it's so hard to squeeze money
out of Canadian companies for the work I do. I easily get paid 50-150% more
with American customers than I can expect to get here, so I've hardly ever
accepted local gigs for the past decade and a half. My peers in town must
wonder why I never seem to be looking for work. It's not because I don't want
to work with them.

Ironically, they're willing to pay American consultants those same rates
because that's what Americans tend to charge, and nobody local is accepting
their offers. Why not just offer local people what the industry expects, and
stop trying to be so cheap just because we live here?

The companies seem to think that the talent isn't here. It is. We just know
better than to accept their rubbish offers when it's easier and more lucrative
to work with American or European companies.

------
dilDDoS
Silicon Valley's international talent to Canada: 'We want money'

------
legerdemain

      > Its tech salaries average far less than those in the Bay Area.
    

Can confirm. A number of H-1B holders I know are Canadian.

~~~
pkaye
Aren't they coming under TN visa?

~~~
legerdemain
I don't know much about work visas, but 2-3 Canadian folks I know hold or have
held H-1B visas.

Reading this page[1], which was the top result after maybe three seconds of
Googling, indicates that holders of TN visas cannot have "immigrant intent,"
which many of my acquaintances do.

[1] [https://lightmanimmigration.com/tn-visa-
or-h-1b-visa/](https://lightmanimmigration.com/tn-visa-or-h-1b-visa/)

------
jdc
Working link: [https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Canada-to-
Silic...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Canada-to-Silicon-
Valley-s-international-15470866.php)

------
djmips
If you don't like money.

------
metalforever
They don't pay.

